# Some Pictures Of The Pm-1228vf-lb



## qualitymachinetools (Jul 6, 2016)

Have some pictures of the 1228 that people have been asking for, just a few pics that are interesting to look at. Shipment is on the way in, we will have better pictures then.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Jul 6, 2016)

A couple more


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 6, 2016)

Nice looking lathe!


----------



## koba49 (Jul 7, 2016)

any Idea when the shipment will arrive


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Jul 7, 2016)

Should be around the end of July, maybe a little in to August from what it looks like now. Hopefully no delay from the big typhoon, I have been getting a few emails from shippers about that, but other than that, not much longer.


----------



## koba49 (Jul 7, 2016)

qualitymachinetools said:


> Should be around the end of July, maybe a little in to August from what it looks like now. Hopefully no delay from the big typhoon, I have been getting a few emails from shippers about that, but other than that, not much longer.


OK thank you for the update


----------



## Bamban (Jul 7, 2016)

Matt,

That is a nice lathe. Thank you for posting, if I were in the market for smaller lathe, I will buy this before I will buy a used heavy 10.

If you don't mind sharing, in what city in China are these lathes being manufactured?  Just curious.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Jul 10, 2016)

I can't remember the name of the city, I've been there but they all sound the same to me ha ha. Why were you wondering, do you go to china sometimes? I don't think they would let you in to this place, it's not part of the main place with a showroom and things if that is the case.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Jul 10, 2016)

These are made by sieg, with a lot of changes we have made on them, but not at the place shown on their web site.


----------



## Bamban (Jul 10, 2016)

qualitymachinetools said:


> I can't remember the name of the city, I've been there but they all sound the same to me ha ha. Why were you wondering, do you go to china sometimes? I don't think they would let you in to this place, it's not part of the main place with a showroom and things if that is the case.



I was an expat in China for 4 years and I've been back and forth since I repatriate. In Tianjin, the port city for Beijing, where we did the largest investment in all of China at that time, I still have a few friends in the government and in the business sector.

It is more of a curiosity, when I was there was some talk that some of the machinery manufacturing have German engineers providing quality and engineering expertise in Dalian and other cities. At that time I was not interested in machining so I did not pay that  much attention to the news. Another surprise to some, the manufacturing might of China across all businesss sectors was mostly powered by Taiwanese expertise. The Chinese are smart business people.


----------



## dynamic_inertia_tops (Jul 29, 2016)

So does it now have a variable speed knob instead of only push buttons?  The pictures form 2015 did not appear to have the knob pictured in these.


----------



## george wilson (Aug 2, 2016)

The tailstock  design looks very weak. I don't like the thin area between the base of the tailstock and where the tailstock spindle is .

I don't know what that lever on the side of the carriage is for. I have not seen a power crossfeed lever that looks like that one. Is it a power crossfeed lever or something else?


----------



## koba49 (Aug 2, 2016)

george wilson said:


> The tailstock  design looks very weak. I don't like the thin area between the base of the tailstock and where the tailstock spindle is .
> 
> I don't know what that lever on the side of the carriage is for. I have not seen a power crossfeed lever that looks like that one. Is it a power crossfeed lever or something else?


I do not know I have yet to get the machine


----------



## donnyfl (Aug 15, 2016)

Does anyone have an update on the status of the incoming shipment? With my luck it probably got lost in the typhoon.


----------



## cjgemm (Aug 24, 2016)

They are listed on Ebay.  Wish I was ready for one, Spring if I'm lucky.


----------



## john.oliver35 (Aug 24, 2016)

Koba49 - Did your 1228 arrive yet??


----------



## koba49 (Aug 25, 2016)

I got an email last week telling me the machines are in the US they wanted the balance of the invoice, I was told they will be sorted out and inspected this week, and the machines in this lot will  be shipped at the beginning of next week 8/29


----------



## george wilson (Aug 25, 2016)

Now it looks like the tailstock doesn't just have a narrow looking single piece between the base and the quill surround. It appears to have an "H" cross section. If so,the tailstock will be a lot stronger than I had thought!

Hard to see with that white paint.


----------



## george wilson (Aug 25, 2016)

By the way,WHY are machines sometimes painted WHITE? It is the absolutely WORST color to paint a machine. Invariably oil will permanently stain the white paint,and you will see every speck that gets on your machine. The first time you are too tired to thoroughly clean your machine,the oil will have sunk into the paint by the time you do clean it.

Gray is a good standard color to paint machinery. They used to paint machines a dark olive drab color back in the WWI era. That really might have been the most practical color,dark and rather dreary as it might have been. I had an old B&S milling machine that was that color for a while. It was from the 40's or 50's. I never bothered to track down the serial # to date it. This was before the internet,and easy access to information.

I also wonder why it seemed to be common practice to paint lathes in auto repair shops red.


----------



## Enderw88 (Aug 25, 2016)

george wilson said:


> I also wonder why it seemed to be common practice to paint lathes in auto repair shops red.



Because red is faster, of course.


----------



## wrmiller (Aug 26, 2016)

I really liked the black on my 12z, and wish my current machines were black. But I'm not taking them apart to paint them.


----------



## jbolt (Aug 26, 2016)

I like the paint jobs on the jet EVS lathes.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Aug 26, 2016)

If you guys pay what Jet charges for that lathe, I will personally paint it any color you want    And deliver it, set it up, show you how to run it, take you out dinner, and come clean the shop once a week ha ha ha ha


----------



## Ironken (Aug 29, 2016)

.


----------



## jbolt (Aug 29, 2016)

qualitymachinetools said:


> If you guys pay what Jet charges for that lathe, I will personally paint it any color you want    And deliver it, set it up, show you how to run it, take you out dinner, and come clean the shop once a week ha ha ha ha


See now there's an opportunity for a "premium" line with a snazzy black paint job and gold pinstripes at less than Jet prices.


----------



## jdell42 (Aug 29, 2016)

Just got the 1228 delivered today.  In the garage ready for a move to the shop.


----------



## jdell42 (Aug 29, 2016)

Anyone have any lifting instructions / Center of Gravity tips?  As I look at the lathe it will obviously be heavier towards the head stock, not to concerned about balancing it about the Z axis as its easily adjusted for... however it looks heavy about the X axis and I am concerned it will rotate towards the back when I lift it.  

Any tips?


----------



## wrmiller (Aug 29, 2016)

My 1340GT didn't rotate much if any because I don't remember it happening. 

I basically came at the lathe with my 2T hoist from the headstock end, used a big-arse'd strap and went from the hoist hook, down through the bed hole closest to the headstock, around the bed 'foot' under the headstock, back up through the same bed hole, through the hoist hook again, then down through a bed hole closest to the tailstock end as I could get. Wrapped around the bed foot under the tailstock, went back up through the bed and to the hoist hook. The ratchet was on the end of the strap coming up from the tailstock end. Once I started the lift I used the ratchet to balance the lathe so I could set it down on it's stands. Pretty simple actually. Oh, and I cranked the saddle all the way down towards the tailstock as far as it would go.


----------



## jdell42 (Aug 30, 2016)

Thanks Bill... that helps.  I will try and get this off the pallet today.  Took a bit of time yesterday to get the pallet off the ground so I could get the hoist under it.


----------



## wm_crash (Aug 31, 2016)

Couple of things I noticed or had to do something about on my 1228 back when I got it. Newer shipments may differ. The gearbox comes loaded with oil, way past the recommended level of halfway through the eyepiece. I am not sure that's an issue, but I replaced it and set to recommended level. Some of the oil ports can get stuck, be prepared to replace them. No big deal, just a fact of life. McMaster has them for sale. Some of the oil ports in the middle of the shafts on the left hand end of the lathe have very small balls and can not be pushed in with a standard oiler. I use a syringe oiler for those. The toolpost rod has metric threading. So if by any chance you need a longer one (like for a quickchange or toolpost grinder or whatever), make sure you check with metric gauge. There is an imperial thread that is VERY close to that, but it'll bind on you after a few turns.

And last one, which I kept separate because it can really mess with you. If you want to remove the toolpost rod, there is a set screw on one side that locks it in place (can't remember which side). It has to come out first.

cheers,
wm_crash, the friendly hooligan


----------



## jdell42 (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks for the tips... I got the stand built and the lathe is on the stand in the shop.  Not a hard lift as it can be balanced easily but the challenges of using an engine hoist and the width of the hoist always present some minor challenges.

Not plugged it in or de-greased it yet.  I plan on taking the next couple of days and the weekend to get it leveled, cleaned and broken in... along with the oil change.

I have a new QCTP so the insight on those particulars will be helpful.

The only thing that I have noticed so far is that the drive pulley for the motor is very rusty.. should be a quick fix but I don't want to put a belt on that pulley until I clean it.


----------



## go4shoot (Nov 13, 2016)

Anyone got a picture of the threading diagram for the 1228?


----------



## AeroE (Nov 13, 2016)

Does this lathe need a 20 amp circuit, or will it operate okay on a standard 15 amp circuit?


----------



## Dale Aune (Nov 13, 2016)

Looking at pictures on the PM site it looks like the D14 chuck mount is threaded on to the spindle. Could someone that has a 1228 see if that is the case?
Thank You


----------



## lpeedin (Nov 14, 2016)

Dale, 

I believe what you are seeing is simply the way the spindle is machined.  It appears to be decorative grooves.  Who knows why there are actually there.  I am 99.9% sure that spindle and chuck mount assembly is only one piece.


----------



## donnyfl (Nov 14, 2016)

I think mine was shipped with too much oil as well. I can't see the oil level through the glass piece. I constantly get oil dripping down from who knows where (not from drain plug) so I am guessing that's a sign of too much oil? I've been too busy making parts to drain it. Hoping to have time one of these weekends.


----------



## Dale Aune (Nov 14, 2016)

3dshooter80 said:


> Dale,
> 
> I believe what you are seeing is simply the way the spindle is machined.  It appears to be decorative grooves.  Who knows why there are actually there.  I am 99.9% sure that spindle and chuck mount assembly is only one piece.


Thank you I thought it should be 1 piece.


----------

